# Java Developer Enquiry Singapore



## cajchris (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am an experienced Java Developer with 6 years of industry experience in both small and medium sized software houses and also the financial services sector (currently for National Australia Group).

I specialise in Core Java and J2EE, but also have strong skills in Oracle, SQLServer, MySQL, Clearcase, CVS, JSP, HTML, CSS, Javascript, XML Parsing, AJAX, Websphere, Weblogic, Apache, Web Services among other skills.

I have recently visited family in Singapore and am now wondering if anyone has any information for me regarding an expat from scotland moving to singapore to work as a Java Developer in the financial sector.

I am looking for information on the following:

1) Salary for my experience (plus have 1st class Degree in Computer Science)
2) Relocation package
3) Bonuses
4) Accommodation package

Plus anything else an expat can expect.

Thanks
Chris


----------

